# Rat grow out tubs



## TigerCoastal (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey guys just a quick question, i am adding to my rat set up today, i already have my breeding racks built and am now doing my grow out tubs. The only thing i am not sure of is what size tub/how many animals i can have in there without it being over crowded? If you can include a pic of your grow out tubs it would be great.
Cheers


----------

